
SMB over QUIC: Files Without the VPN - omiossec
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/itops-talk-blog/smb-over-quic-files-without-the-vpn/ba-p/1183449
======
PaulHoule
Now they just need a VPN that works over port 80 and life is easy.

